# Massig Spielchen. Bring mich zum Abstürzen!



## Hansdampf (29. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine kleine Spielesammlung gemacht. Mich würde interessieren, ob das Applet bei allen läuft und ob es einfach ist, es funktionsunfähig zu machen (browser reload und co.).
Feedback, Anregungen usw. sind natürlich höchst erwünscht.

www.emaggame.com


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Nov 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user4/emagame.JPG der stacktrace is nich zu erkennen ne? [edit]hier noch mal vernüftig http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user4/emaggames.PNG -unsoziales ms paint-

hab mal in kurzen abständen die seite über den zurück-button laden lassen - dann braucht er jedes mal mehr speicher.beim normalen aktualisieren ist das nicht so  ???:L  . könnte aber auch nen opera problem sein - keine ahnung. bin jetzt auch zu müde noch groß andere browser zu testen, morgen vielleicht.

ansonsten gab's keine problme - hab etwa ne halbe stunde verschiedene sachen angespielt. hat spass gemacht, kann man schön bei abschalten


----------



## Hansdampf (30. Nov 2008)

dankechön.
Falls du es nochmal probieren solltest, kannst du danach mal auf update10 updaten und nochmal mit Opera probieren?
Vermutlich wird dann alle paar mal eine neue VM geladen und das Problem ist hoffentlich weg. Jeder Browser scheint seinen eigenen (unvorhersehbaren) Lebenszyklus für Applets zu haben, großer Mist.


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2008)

Interessant. Scheint alles mit Java3D zu sein. Ich habe auch ein paar Applets geschrieben:
http://www.alice-dsl.net/oliverkroll1/
erst einmal nur mit Graphics und Graphics2D.


----------



## Hansdampf (13. Dez 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Interessant. Scheint alles mit Java3D zu sein. Ich habe auch ein paar Applets geschrieben:
> http://www.alice-dsl.net/oliverkroll1/
> erst einmal nur mit Graphics und Graphics2D.


Bei mir läuft alles auf Pixelebene, ohne Java3D. Eben dein Pacman ausprobiert, gefällt mir.


----------



## Gast (13. Dez 2008)

Ich find auch, der ist ganz gut geworden. Das dritte Spiel hieß im Original "Terra Cresta" (ich glaub, das heißt "zerklüftete Erde"). Auf http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hQroMiMM2dE ist ein Video davon zu sehen.
Ich habe es deswegen gewählt, weil es 1985 eines der ersten objektorientierten Videospiele war:
erst wurden alle Spiele in Maschinensprache geschrieben (Teletennis zum Beispiel)(in Maschinensprache deshalb, weil praktisch nichts an Komfort da ist),
dann in Assembler(Pac Man)(weil nur senkrechte und waagerechte Bewegungen vorkommen),
dann in C(zum Beispiel Donkey Kong)(weil nur eine Art von Feinden auftritt),
dann in C++(Veröffentlichungsjahr ungefähr 1985)(Terra Cresta)(hat ungefähr 30 Gegner und 3 Endgegner).
Der Kurs sollte damals weitergehen (und wird hoffentlich auch noch kommen) mit
Outrun (3D-Polygon-Graphik) http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tx1Ex1vnDA und
Motorstorm (3d-Textur-Graphik) http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=l7se03vHBDs ,
aber im Moment habe ich schlimm mit den letzten Prüfungen zu kämpfen.
Man wird sehen.

Terra Cresta soll jedenfalls auch noch besser werden.
Und Ton fehlt sowieso überall noch.

Die Java-Programme sind alle in Eclipse geschrieben (hast du sicherlich an dem "package" schon gemerkt), und zwar 3.3 (ist ja auch klar wegen "src"-Ordner).
Im Package uebersetzen ist eine Klasse Main, die BMPs in PNGs umwandelt, damit nicht nur lauter Rechtecke auf dem Bildschirm herumfliegen: PNG können beliebig durchsichtige Flächen haben. Die Klasse Main erzeugt aus jeder Bitmap im Verzeichnis "bilder_eingang" ein PNG -oder, ich merk gerade, ein GIF im Verzeichnis "bilder".
Erst hatte ich mit GIFs angefangen (die sind ungefähr 5mal schneller in der Darstellung als PNGs), aber nach dem 70. Bild gab es einen ColorPalette-Fehler (GIFs haben nur 256 Farben). Ich hatte nicht rechtzeitig herausgefunden, wie man den Zähler wieder auf Null setzt.

Genaugenommen sind die Programmtexte Applikationen und keine Applets. Die Applets sind erst entstanden, nachdem einer der Studenten meinte, es sei langweilig, ein schon vorhandenes Programm noch einmal nachzuprogrammieren.
Die Applets würde ich auch beifügen, aber seit 2 Monaten komme ich nicht mehr mit FileZilla an meine Homepage heran, nur noch mit dem normalen Alice-FTP-Clienten: da kann man immer nur 3 Dateien auf einmal übertragen - damit kann man nicht arbeiten.
Wenn jemand Interesse an den Applets hat, müßte er mir eine Möglichkeit nennen, die ZIP-Datei zu übertragen. Ich bin noch Neuling in Foren: kann man eine ZIP-Datei an einen Beitrag anhängen ?


----------

